# Fredriks 2012 Ibanez LACS Hybrid 8 Prototype



## jvms (Dec 30, 2012)

NEW! Fredriks 2012 Ibanez LACS Hybrid 8 Prototype | AVH Guitar Repair

I'm jizzing so hard right now...


----------



## mphsc (Dec 30, 2012)

that's boss for sure. Like the added addition of the pick guard.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 30, 2012)

You could spell his name correctly and not use all caps though


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 30, 2012)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 30, 2012)

Seen this yesterday, the Firebird meets Iceman part is awesome. Wonder if it's more 'balanced' then a usual Firebird.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't tell if I love it or despise it.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 30, 2012)

^ anything that has to grow on you, or me rather, usually stays longer.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow. Even I like that, and I'm not a big Meshuggah fan, nor do I normally care for "metal" guitar shapes. Wish you could see the wood though - gloss black is so played out for me. =\


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 30, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Wow. Even I like that, and I'm not a big Meshuggah fan, nor do I normally care for "metal" guitar shapes. Wish you could see the wood though - gloss black is so played out for me. =\



Flat black on this would be win. Also with a matte black pickguard. \m/


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there an "unsee" emoticon?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 30, 2012)

Everything looked awesome until that shape... Ah well


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my damn


----------



## rockstarazuri (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that's awesome, I like it. It's in the same vein as PG's Fireman.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 30, 2012)

i like that graffiti style ibanez logo on the truss cover, jesus what a nitpicky asshole i am


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 30, 2012)

Ugly, like most explorer knockoffs trying too hard not to infringe any copyright. Looks like that agile model...


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 30, 2012)

Dont like that body shape at all, but sure if he likes it thats all that matters!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat pickup selector placement.


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 30, 2012)

I was done with Ibanez... Then there was this.


----------



## NeoG (Dec 30, 2012)

not bad.. i just like the iceman WAY better


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in love


----------



## Nitsuj (Dec 30, 2012)

One can tell that Fredrik is a pretty lazy bastard. 

Nobody in the right mind would want to switch pickups with a switch selector in that position.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I am one of the few who loves this guitar. To me, it looks like a hybrid between an Explorer (which I normally don't dig) and a Firebird (which I normally love) so this one is a win for me.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 30, 2012)

I really like it. No objections, honestly. It's just great!


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 30, 2012)

That body style is fantastic. There needs to be more of this kind of thing with the 8 strings. What I would do for an iceman (or fireman) factory 8 string... can always go custom, but I love seeing these body styles on ERGs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2012)

Dude, ESP called...


----------



## Watty (Dec 30, 2012)

Eh, pretty ugly. And not like he switches pups all that much, but that switch is just prohibitively far from the expedient area.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm generally not into this sort of body shape, but...
10/10, would play.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not really my cup of tea too.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 30, 2012)

Meshuggah, 8-strings, Ibanez, Lundgrens.

Sold.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 30, 2012)

That sure is another 8 string guitar. :/


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 30, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Ugly, like most explorer knockoffs trying too hard not to infringe any copyright. Looks like that agile model...



Are you serious? This is a firebird:


----------



## Cremated (Dec 30, 2012)

Kinda ugly but I love it.


----------



## AVH (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, that was fast...beat me to it. Unsurprisingly, a tough room...I personally love it, but of course I'm biased, and an Gibson/Ibanez fan to boot.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Ibanez using that shape Meshuggah got from Nevborn Guitars. That shape with the Ibanez LACS treatment. "Next Big Thing".

But, I do like this modern, extended range update of the 'Firebird', 'Iceman' & 'Destroyer'. 

Happy New Year! To new gods & monsters!


----------



## Miek (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the guitar, but I'm laughing my ass off at this thread


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love his iceman, but this is Not my thing. I dont hate it. Im kinda indifferent. It's be cool if it had an 8 string tune-o-matic though.


----------



## Adeamus (Dec 30, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> Well, that was fast...beat me to it. Unsurprisingly, a tough room...I personally love it, but of course I'm biased, and an Gibson/Ibanez fan to boot.



I think the vintage ibanez look is great. Besides, isn't Fredrick a diehard Metallica fan? I think its a neat tribute to what got him into music.


----------



## FireInside (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it looks cool, pretty surprised he went with a 27" scale though. That switch placement isn't all that unusual. The Dimebag Dean switches are in a similar spot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2012)

FireInside said:


> I think it looks cool, pretty surprised he went with a 27" scale though. That switch placement isn't all that unusual. The Dimebag Dean switches are in a similar spot.



As well as another very famous "metal" guitar:






Seriously; why is everyone complaining about the switch placement? It's VERY common.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 30, 2012)

That can't possibly balance well.


----------



## Miek (Dec 30, 2012)

abandonist said:


> That sure is another 8 string guitar. :/



Yeah. 8 string firebirds? You see that shit all the time, man.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 30, 2012)

Prototype, eh? So new lower cost Meshuggah sig in 2013/2014? Yes please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2012)

By the way, for the ill-informed, here's an Ibanez Firebrand:


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 30, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> That can't possibly balance well.



I asked Fredrik and he said it's a tad neck heavy but isn't bad at all.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 30, 2012)

No, thanks. I'm surprised Fredrik went with a 27" scale.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 30, 2012)

I love it. Very much.

I wanna see a BTB shape 8 string though. I am having a BTB inspired guitar made, but i'd love to see an actual Ibby BTB2228


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 30, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## TheOddGoat (Dec 30, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As well as another very famous "metal" guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My post wasn't sarcastic by the way 


I was in the thread about switch and pots being in the way of picking.


----------



## frogunrua (Dec 30, 2012)

Just the other day I was thinking about how cool a firebird 8 string would be and then this. I would prefer it to have the firebirds lower horn though and be in white! I still think its awesome though.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 30, 2012)

hideous.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 30, 2012)

Love it. And the fact that it has a neck pickup makes it cooler too.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 30, 2012)

I personally don't like it. Also why in the hell in threads of new sig models is there the inevitable comment where some self-important elitist fanboy says "Wow this thread is so lolz. Bunch of hater nitpickers!" I just always thought that it was possible to have an opinion. Guess not. /butthurt


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh...my.....God


----------



## that short guy (Dec 30, 2012)

I like it, not really a 22 fret guy but it's pretty damn cool none the less.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 30, 2012)

The Firebird/Thunderbird shape is the only shape I like as much as a superstrat... if not more. And I don't know why. But I love this guitar very much.

...I sound like a wistful romantic.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Dec 30, 2012)

So I wonder what level of recognition it takes for LACs to design an essentially new body shape for an endorsee. Other than Paul Gilbert's Fireman, which isn't even that much of a new body template, I can't really think of anyone who's basically had something new done for them. Am I missing somebody? Neat either way.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 31, 2012)

I know there no chance but I really want a bass model for Dick.


----------



## jwade (Dec 31, 2012)

I love it, really great idea.


----------



## FireInside (Dec 31, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> I love it. Very much.
> 
> I wanna see a BTB shape 8 string though. I am having a BTB inspired guitar made, but i'd love to see an actual Ibby BTB2228




Fuck yes! That would be amazing.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks awful. I love the look of his RG's and the Iceman 8 string but that looks like a kids toy.


----------



## gfactor (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure if I like the shape or not but, neck pickup <3


----------



## Xaios (Dec 31, 2012)

I was indifferent until the logo. I can't stand the old-style Ibanez logo, looks cartoonish to me.


----------



## AVH (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wanted to clear up a couple of things. _It is not a prototype of a new, upcoming sig model_, so we can just nip that bit of misinformation from spreading any further right here. It was just the fruition of a fun design that Fred wanted to have, being an avid vintage Ibanez fan and collector. You don't have to like it as taste is always subjective. He designed it, he plays it, and he likes it. That's what counts here


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 31, 2012)

> He had been working on and refining this design for some time...


This had my hopes up so high, thinking it would be something different.

Then I saw the guitar.

Well, that's it, really.

I'll go now.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll say what I said about it on Fred's Special Defects Page, It's an old school shape with the old school logo but built with modern ideology and building skills, it's truly a work of art, Vintage/Modern at it's simplest and purest form, and that is all I can say about the prototype, I'd definitely rock one of those, no doubt about it.

Plus the pup selector switch is in the "correct" place anyway, but haters are gonna hate nonetheless 

If he likes it, then that's pretty much all that matters, plus he owns nearly all of the original Ibanez lawsuit models anyway, why would he not want an 8 string version of his beloved Firebrand? Idk... personal preferences etc etc etc


----------



## wookie606 (Dec 31, 2012)

Didn't expect him to have a 27" scale,
She is a beaut though!


----------



## NoMod (Dec 31, 2012)

Not my cup of tea at all, each to his own though!


----------



## Damo707 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's badass.


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feel the shape is at the same time cool and ugly... And cool... But ugly... Well, I've never felt so good with guitars having not even a sharp point (oh shit there's one near the selector!). It's kinda like a Miro painting. You wonder wether a kid did it, or a geniusely infantilised techniqued grown up...
Still it's good to see the landscape of 8 stringed guitars is growing up in range of shapes.
But why a neck Pup???


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a huge Firebird fan so to me, it looks sweeeeet!


----------



## Philligan (Dec 31, 2012)

Really awesome that he got this. I think it's the perfect combination between 8 string practicality and traditional versatility - the scale length and wood choices shouldn't hinder the low end definition, but the shorter scale (for Meshuggah haha) and 22 frets/warmer neck pickup would make this awesome for any style of music. I wouldn't use it to play Meshuggah, but I'd use it for everything else


----------



## isispelican (Dec 31, 2012)

i like it, classic rock appearance with heavy tones


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 31, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Really awesome that he got this. I think it's the perfect combination between 8 string practicality and traditional versatility - the scale length and wood choices shouldn't hinder the low end definition, but the shorter scale (for Meshuggah haha) and 22 frets/warmer neck pickup would make this awesome for any style of music. I wouldn't use it to play Meshuggah, but I'd use it for everything else



I wonder if he's going to work on something on the side that sounds different from his usual stuff?


----------



## Philligan (Dec 31, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> I wonder if he's going to work on something on the side that sounds different from his usual stuff?



I'm not sure, other than keeping the Special Defects thing going. My guess is he wanted an old school Ibby in an 8 string


----------



## samthebrutal (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't lurk around the ERG part of SS.org, but I am a LACS whore, and this one is fucking amazing, from the vintage Ibanez logo to the Firebird body with the Iceman lower horn!


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Dec 31, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> I wonder if he's going to work on something on the side that sounds different from his usual stuff?



Maybe the next Meshuggah will be more rockabilly-like or stoner infused... Who knows?
I don't hope so though...


----------



## celticelk (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, now I totally want an 8-string Firebird....

*plotschemeconnive*


----------



## abandonist (Dec 31, 2012)

Miek said:


> Yeah. 8 string firebirds? You see that shit all the time, man.



I mean, y'all just seem easily impressed. It's nothing terribly interesting, just a basic body shape. If it wasn't from the Meshuggah dude, this thread wouldn't be 4 pages.


----------



## Miek (Dec 31, 2012)

Fair enough. You should switch over to 40 posts for page, too, by the way. I think it makes everything a lot easier to navigate


----------



## abandonist (Dec 31, 2012)

Word up, I hadn't thought to do that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it looks fucking awesome. It's nice to see something that isn't an RG, and this is a pretty different thing for Ibanez to do.


----------



## Altar (Jan 1, 2013)

The moment I see an eight stringed jet king I'll die of sheer joy.


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Jan 1, 2013)

27inch scale where did 30 go?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 1, 2013)

FireInside said:


> Fuck yes! That would be amazing.



Keep your eyes peeled for my upcoming baritone 7 string


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't always favor the firebird shape, but when I do hnngghhh..

Pretty cool in the 8 string format.


----------



## AimlessArrow (Jan 1, 2013)

My desire suddenly resided once I looked in my wallet and realized I won't have $6,000 dollars anytime soon. Unless I live in my car and eat canned beans for a couple years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2013)

AimlessArrow said:


> My desire suddenly resided once I looked in my wallet and realized I won't have $6,000 dollars anytime soon. Unless I live in my car and eat canned beans for a couple years.



What about the fact that this isn't a production model?


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Jan 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIIIIIIT WANT


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 12, 2013)

*Mårten Hagstrom&#8217;s Jackson Custom Shop 8 string is funny too !
*


----------



## Gregadethhh (Jan 12, 2013)

Altar said:


> The moment I see an eight stringed jet king I'll die of sheer joy.



YES!


----------



## crg123 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought this was interesting to see all the meshuggah guitars that have been made prior. I've never seen this before and found it when I looked up the jackson custom Mr GriND meantioned

The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair

There's some cool/interesting stuff like one with a 3 single coil pickup or a "motherbucker"


----------

